# Philips 7400 series LCD TV 47" issue!



## Magzire (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey folks, need a a bit help with this one. Currently bought a *Philips 7400 
Series LCD TV47" Full HD 1080p*.


The picture fades from normal to dark (not blank, but a noticeable color difference)every 10-15 seconds and starts to get brighter again slowly
then suddenly dark. 
Quite annoying and have no idea whats wrong or what to do. Last thing i want to do is send me it back, the hassle of it.

Appreciate any help with this.:wink:


----------



## rb0746 (Feb 18, 2010)

Magzire said:


> Hey folks, need a a bit help with this one. Currently bought a *Philips 7400
> Series LCD TV47" Full HD 1080p*.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a backlight issue you may have a backlight on its last leg although I am surprised it hasn't kicked in a safety yet (black screen) how long has this been going on ?. Have you moved or bumped the monitor recently ?. Have you had it apart yet how do the caps look ? (any domed tops). Some pics would really help us help you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Does this happen regardless of source? 

have you tried removing all but one source to see if it stops fluctuating ?


----------



## Magzire (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank for your reply's. I did also forget to mention it made a strange buzzing noise for most of the time.

As i was just about to do what done_fishing suggested i turned on the TV and unbelievable for the first time the picture was perfect and without that noise.:4-dontkno

Quite strange


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Check your cabling .. something may not be quite right. It may also be a bad joint on a pcb somewhere inside the set. They can be intermittent and extremely annoying , not to mention damn difficult to trace.


----------



## rb0746 (Feb 18, 2010)

I know by experience that if the inverter(high voltage) or backlight (high voltage) connections are not 100 percent the buzzing will be heard. Take a paper towel roll put it to your ear direct the open end over the inverter transformers (when the buzzing is being heard) this will help to identify 
1 bad solder joint 
2 the bad wired connection.

CAUTION be extremely careful around these HIGH Voltage components they can Kill You !!


Cheers
Ron
When I told my doctor I broke my leg in two places while carrying a big Monitor, he told me to stop going to those places.


----------

